# نتاائج المساابقه ... ومبروك للفائزززين



## @دانه الدنيا@ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله​ 
الغرض من المسابقه تشجيعي فقط
نبارك للفائززين​ 
الفائز الاول
بيسكا 





فاز ببطاقة شحن وقدرها 50 ريال​ 
الفائز الثااني 
جوو الريااض




فاز ببطاقة شحن وقدرها 30 ريال​ 
الفائز الثالث
ابو احمد 




فاز ببطاقة شحن وقدرها 20 ريال​ 
الفائز الرابع 
نايف البلووي / فتاة الرياض




ببطاقه شحن لكل منهما وقدرها 10 ريال​ 
نرجوا من الفائزين ذكر نوع بطاقه الشحن اللي يبغاها​ 

ونلقاكم قرريبا في مساابقات جديده ​ 
دمتم بحفظ الله ​


----------



## ابو/ احمــــــــــد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: نتاائج المساابقه ... ومبروك للفائزززين*

شكراًلادراة منتدى أسواق التجارة على جهودهم الواضحة تجاه الأعضــاء ونشكر الأخت الفاضلة دانه الدنيا على جهودها وكل من ساهم في إنجاح
المسابقة صراحة مسابقه جميلة وذات مدلول معنوي وسعدت وتشرفت بالمشاركة فيها وفي الختام نقول ألف مبروووووووك للفائزين وحظ اوفر لمن لم يحالفه الحظ​ 
ابو/ احمـــــــــد​


----------



## tjarksa (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: نتاائج المساابقه ... ومبروك للفائزززين*

ما شالله مبروك للفائزين . ويستاهلون كل خير 

ومشكوره دانه الدنيا ممثله اداره الموقع على الجهود التي تقدمة .
 والذي لازلنا نلتمس منها المزيد والكثير من المفاجئات لديها . الله يوفقها ويعطيها العافيه . 

تحياتي لكم .


----------



## جوو الرياض (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: نتاائج المساابقه ... ومبروك للفائزززين*

شكراً اسواق التجارة السعودية

شكراً دانة الدنيا على المسابقة الجميله الغرض منها التفاعل والمشاركه الطيبه

وان شااء الله يداً بيد نرفع منتدناً الى القمة


----------



## مسوقة26 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: نتاائج المساابقه ... ومبروك للفائزززين*

مــآشــآء الله مبــروووكـ لكم لجميع الفآئـزيــن : ) 
وألـف شكــر لموقع اسواق التجارة السعودية


----------



## نايف البلوي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: نتاائج المساابقه ... ومبروك للفائزززين*

الف الف مبرووووك 

للاخوان والاخوات 

بالفعل الهدف رفعة ورقي المنتدى وأنماء روح التنافس والتفاعل بين الاعضاء وهذا ما تحقق بجهود الجميع
وخاصة الاخت ( دانة الدنيا) 

بالنسبه أتنازل عن الجائزه للأخت فتاة الرياض 

شكراااجزيلااااا


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: نتاائج المساابقه ... ومبروك للفائزززين*



ابو/ احمــــــــــد قال:


> شكراًلادراة منتدى أسواق التجارة على جهودهم الواضحة تجاه الأعضــاء ونشكر الأخت الفاضلة دانه الدنيا على جهودها وكل من ساهم في إنجاح
> 
> المسابقة صراحة مسابقه جميلة وذات مدلول معنوي وسعدت وتشرفت بالمشاركة فيها وفي الختام نقول ألف مبروووووووك للفائزين وحظ اوفر لمن لم يحالفه الحظ​
> 
> ابو/ احمـــــــــد​


 
الشكر موصولاً لكم كأعضاء بنائين فلولا تكاتفكم معنا ومشاركاتكم لما وصلنا الى مانحن عليه الآن
دمت بحفظ الباري اخي الفاضل


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: نتاائج المساابقه ... ومبروك للفائزززين*



tjarksa قال:


> ما شالله مبروك للفائزين . ويستاهلون كل خير
> 
> ومشكوره دانه الدنيا ممثله اداره الموقع على الجهود التي تقدمة .
> والذي لازلنا نلتمس منها المزيد والكثير من المفاجئات لديها . الله يوفقها ويعطيها العافيه .
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي
بدعمكم ووقفتكم معنا نرتقي
دمت بحفظ الله


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: نتاائج المساابقه ... ومبروك للفائزززين*



جوو الرياض قال:


> شكراً اسواق التجارة السعودية
> 
> شكراً دانة الدنيا على المسابقة الجميله الغرض منها التفاعل والمشاركه الطيبه
> 
> وان شااء الله يداً بيد نرفع منتدناً الى القمة


 
الشكر موصولا لك جوو
نشكر تفاعلكم معنا
والف مبروك
ولو الجائزه بسيطه بس الغرض منها التفاعل


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: نتاائج المساابقه ... ومبروك للفائزززين*



مسوقة26 قال:


> مــآشــآء الله مبــروووكـ لكم لجميع الفآئـزيــن : )
> وألـف شكــر لموقع اسواق التجارة السعودية


 
الله يبارك فيك
وكنت نتمنى تضمين لنا وتسحبين الجائزه عنهم كلهم هههه


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: نتاائج المساابقه ... ومبروك للفائزززين*



نايف البلوي قال:


> الف الف مبرووووك
> 
> للاخوان والاخوات
> 
> ...


 
شاكره لك اخي ناايف انضمامك وتفاعلك معنا
ونتمى ان نرى لك مشاركات قريبا معنا بالموقع


----------

